# problema audio

## lordalbert

Ciao. Non riesco a sentire l'audio... Ho provato a configurarlo con "alsaconf" e mi ha detto che la mia scheda audio è stata configurata correttamente, poi dopo però se provo a regolare il volume con alsamixer mi da errore

```

# alsamixer 

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

hai una snd-hda-intel?

----------

## lordalbert

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> hai una snd-hda-intel?

 

se non sbaglio me la segna come Intel8x0 comunque è una AC'97

----------

## lucapost

```
lspci |grep Audio

```

posta l'output del comando sopra.

----------

## lordalbert

```

# lspci |grep Audio 

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

----------

## lucapost

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci |grep Audio 
> ...

 

Non ne sono certo, ma la tua scheda dovrebbe essere supportata dal relativo modulo presente nel kernel.

Hai provato a seguire la seguente guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml.

In particolare verifica di aver attivato questo modulo nel kernel:

```
  │ Symbol: SND_INTEL8X0 [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │ Prompt: Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                                                                                                                                                            │  

  │   Defined at sound/pci/Kconfig:552                                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │   Depends on: HAS_IOMEM && !M68K && SOUND!=n && PCI && SND                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                                                                                                                       │  

  │       -> Sound                                                                                                                                                                                              │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │           -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │             -> PCI devices                                                                                                                                                                                  │  

  │   Selects: SND_AC97_CODEC     
```

----------

## Obscure

QUI trovi un valido HowTo che tra l'altro spiega (nella sezione )3. Configuring/Testing ALSA) il problema del tuo primo post:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

